# Rear End Noise.....



## joecop30 (May 1, 2006)

...I've got some kind of whinning sound coming from the rear end between 30 - 38 mph. After I speed up I no longer hear it. Any idea????


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Is it only under light acceleration? If so, then there's a TSB out for this issue (but I think that it says that it's from something like 40-60 mph).


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Sounds like it may be gear noise..... Gears may be out of tolerance.... JMO


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you have a manual or Auto? I know in the M6's if you go from 1st to 4th at low speeds you get a noise and it is just telling you that you are in to high of a gear and are going to slow. But keep in mind these are noisy trannys, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joecop30 said:


> ...I've got some kind of whinning sound coming from the rear end between 30 - 38 mph. After I speed up I no longer hear it. Any idea????


*Rear end whine most probably. Most of the problems with this occur at 45-50 mph not to say they all do that at those mph's. Your service guy at the dealership is the guy to see. He will have to make a determination on getting you a new rear.*


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Rear end whine most probably. Most of the problems with this occur at 45-50 mph not to say they all do that at those mph's. Your service guy at the dealership is the guy to see. He will have to make a determination on getting you a new rear.*


:agree Just a little suggestion though: make sure and go for a ride with the service guy when he's diagnosing. When I had this problem, I dropped my car off and went to work, only to be told that "it was a normal sound". They told me if it got worse to come back. When I did, I told them to let the tech ride with me. I showed him how the sound only happened when the accelerator was pushed slightly between 45-55 mph... I could tell by the look on his face that he had totally not done that the last time. They got me a new rear in in record time-- three days from order to install.


----------



## joecop30 (May 1, 2006)

This is a 6 sp manual transmission, only occurs under light acceleration....and I never hear it above 40mph


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

The whining is a special turbo setup that adds 10HP to the car arty:


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

This is funny, I've got the same rear end noise, was told it may be the rear differential....LS1 Camaro.


----------

